# ISIS Leader: Al-Baghdadi reportedly poisoned



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Too kind for his type.

ISIS leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi reportedly poisoned | Fox News


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We need a lot more like that. Many thousands, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

One can only hope for the best. (that the dog dies slowly and in tremendous pain)
However, if he survives, it will only embolden the group.
Doctors have yet to find a cure for grenade-in-mouth disease. Next time, try that!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Did he eat some over processed western packaged food?

Feed whatever it was to more of these badguys!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sounds like Hellery spit in his Coke ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Someone needs to wipe out this vermin. The currant occupant of the White House will not.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Cut off there food supply , and then feed them all pork , with some added spices " poison " .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

1.5 Billion to go...


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Anyone ever notice the D-con add at the bottom? Coincidence!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

He probably ate at Golden Corral. lain:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Too much Koolaid.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

My issue with this particular POS isn't only all the evil done by his hand and at his bidding, but also with the POS who released him; and then refused to sign the security forces agreement. Then through pure negligent (or as I believe intentional) actions to degrade the USA's world standing, our position in the Middle East and our own National security resulted in the fanning the flames of Moslem Jihadi Extremists who he then called (ISIS) the JV team. Wake up folks. This particular POS was released 6 years ago by Obummer. At some point you just have to say WTF?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The PLO claimed that Yasser Arafat was also poisoned.

I hope this bastard suffers as much as possible for a long time before passing.

One thing I did notice, The map posted by the NYT calls the west bank Palestine in sympathy with the muzslime bastards.

Jordan lost that little piece for going to war with Israel, just like Syria lost the Golan Heights.

That chunk of land was never called Palestine under Jordanian control.

The NYT is just being the left wing bastards they really are.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> sounds like Hellery spit in his Coke ....


Or Bill stirred it with his Swizzle Stick..


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

When you have a roach infestation you must kill every last one.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Last word I could find, . . . he's still kickin' though maybe not as high.

It said 3 or 4 of his high ranking buddies also got poisoned, . . . they all are in a "secret location" for treatment.

Would be a wonderful opportunity to check out some new bombing exercises.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> One can only hope for the best. (that the dog dies slowly and in tremendous pain)
> However, if he survives, it will only embolden the group.
> Doctors have yet to find a cure for grenade-in-mouth disease. Next time, try that!


I'd recommend aminita mushrooms. Can take 1-2 months as your liver slowly stops functioning.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'd recommend aminita mushrooms. Can take 1-2 months as your liver slowly stops functioning.


Likely just as effective as my method, but not as satisfying.
I want him to KNOW we got him.


----------

